# Wide-ranging port upgrade failure



## herrbischoff (May 20, 2018)

Just attempted to update my home server and couldn't do it because I ran into a lot of those kind of issues:


```
$ sudo pkg upgrade curl
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
The following 2 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
    curl: 7.59.0 -> 7.60.0 [FreeBSD]
    libnghttp2: 1.31.1 -> 1.32.0 [FreeBSD]

Number of packages to be upgraded: 2

1 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/curl-7.60.0.txz: Not Found
```

Running this on an external server in a data center even fails at upgrading pkg itself:


```
$ sudo pkg upgrade curl
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
New version of pkg detected; it needs to be installed first.
The following 1 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
    pkg: 1.10.5 -> 1.10.5_1 [FreeBSD]

Number of packages to be upgraded: 1

3 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/pkg-1.10.5_1.txz: Not Found
```

Does anyone have any idea what's going on here? I have never run into "Not Found" errors with pkg before.

Looking at http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All/ in a browser indeed shows packages alphabetically only up to cbc-2.9.9.txz, which is downloadable.


----------



## gawen (May 20, 2018)

Happy to know I'm not alone with this.
Listing http://pkg.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/latest/All, it seems that there is a lot of packages missing.


----------



## herrbischoff (May 20, 2018)

Just sent an email to the ports management team about this. Hopefully this is just a temporary glitch. I couldn't find any information about planned outages or any kind of announcement really regarding the ports infrastructure.


----------



## gnath (May 20, 2018)

To day I have same problem. Seems it is a glitch.


----------



## gnath (May 20, 2018)

I have just upgraded smoothly.


----------



## herrbischoff (May 21, 2018)

Same here. So hopefully this is resolved now. Although download speeds are quite slow. In the meantime I have re-enabled my Poudriere instance and will probably use this from now on for my fleet of external servers.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2018)

I would suggest never to upgrade single packages, always upgrade _everything_. The reason is that upgrading single packages might upgrade dependencies that are also used by other packages (those wouldn't get updated).


----------



## herrbischoff (May 22, 2018)

You're correct, that's what I do. My example was just to illustrate that even a single extremely common package like curl would not be found. As it turns out, it was an issue not only me experienced.

What is puzzling to me though is that the ports team never replied and there was no information to be found neither during nor after the fact. I know the core team is probably very busy all of the time but a little communication goes a long way.


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2018)

This was always quite useful to check: http://portsmon.freebsd.org/

But unfortunately, it's been broken for some time now.


----------



## Lamia (May 22, 2018)

I could not upgrade curl and lightnghttp2 using portmaster (and perhaps with pkg) too few days ago. They were later excluded. And I think there was one other package that could not be upgraded too. It may be advisable to have one's own Poudriere as a source repo like we do.


----------



## herrbischoff (May 22, 2018)

That's why I reactivated and updated my own Poudriere instance and will update from there from now on. It's probably the best solution anyway if you're supporting more than a handful of servers.

Here's a nice tutorial I dug out of my bookmarks, in case anyone else is interested and doesn't want to spend too much time looking things up: https://www.digitalocean.com/commun...m-to-create-packages-for-your-freebsd-servers


----------

